# Festplatten Partitionierung



## HotSauce (6. Januar 2008)

...habe meinen alten Laptopn formatiert und danach die Festplatte partitioniert: jedoch zeigt mir die Festplatte jetzt nur noch weniger Speicher an und die Partitionierung fehlt!

Was kann ich jetzt im nachhinein tun um den fehlenden Speicher wiederzubekommen /nutzen zu können?


Danke!


----------



## PC Heini (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du noch nichts installiert hast, dann kannst Du das ganze nochmals wiederholen.
Ansonsten würde ich mit einem Partitionierungstool wie PartitionMagic dahinter gehen.
Hast Du noch erweiterte unformatierte Partitionen erstellt?


----------



## HotSauce (7. Januar 2008)

Doch hab schon alles drauf 
Hab aber jetzt erst gemerkt, dass ich eigentlich mehr GB haben sollte...

Also kann man das mit Partition Magic wieder "verwendbar" machen ?
Ich meine die restlichen GB wieder nutzbar machen?


Danke


----------



## PC Heini (7. Januar 2008)

ja, aber achtung; Es gab schon User, die haben dabei alles gelöscht und somit war alles futsch. Lass Dir Zeit dabei und lese alles in Ruhe durch.


----------

